# Hey guys , back again with some updates and new questions



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

EVERY LOCAL IS DIFFERENT.

I doubt they will notify your current employer.
They know you are working open shop? Seems they would not allow that.
THeir 55% percent crap is so typical BS, but it is what it is. 7 years and they are putting you back?

And you will make less union then open shop, pure union BS.
Lastly how long have you been with your current employer. 
how many days have you missed due to no work?
Did you ask the local union men how often they work?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

if you have enough hours go take the masters test while you are waiting for this BS


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I have to agree it is BS. If you have your journeyman's card/license, you should be accepted as journeyman. 
Times have sure changed. When I worked out of the local, a guy with a license could come in at top pay. But he needed help.
It is entirely possible that you are last on the list because you have no help inside the local. Family or friends.
I would have never gotten into my apprenticeship without my father-in-law standing for me.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

clockworkmike83 said:


> So I am wondering why I came in at 9?


You answered your own question 



clockworkmike83 said:


> Everyone of the other 8 people seemed to know one another, except for me


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

If you start at 55%, you have the opportunity to earn about $3,000.00 more than the other apprentices starting at a lower rate, provided you're working. Don't the others get bumped up 5% every 1000 hours on the job? 

Check with your local to find out when your benefits start. Though it doesn't show up on the check, that will be worth somewhere between $10 to $15 an hour. Also, ask if there is vacation pay. Up here in our local, thats another $10,000 a year if you're working full time.

Your 20,000 hours of experience is worth far more than that $50 tax receipt (license) that you carry in your pocket. 

Not knowing anyone in the local should be viewed as an opportunity to practice your people skills. You will find a way to fit in. 

Good luck & quit that non-union contractor before the local finds out or your apprenticeship will be short-lived.

BTW, I don't know many landmarks in your county, so where do you live in relationship to Waltons Bail Bonds (We Keep Your Feet on the Street)?

Tom 
Local 596
Clarksburg WV


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

wildleg said:


> if you have enough hours go take the masters test while you are waiting for this BS


Here in the Mountain State, a Masters License is, IMO, worth less than a Journeymen License due to all the grandfathering that took place some years back.

However, if he does get his Masters, he should also take his IAEI certification tests as an inspector. That would be a real hoot, a first or second year master electrician that is a certified inspector. :thumbup1:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I think in order to be certified as an inspector you have to have the hours in doing inspections (ie. a job working as an inspector)


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

What's so good about the union shop?


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

electrictim510 said:


> What's so good about the union shop?


paid medical, short term disability, dental, vision insurance, annuity, pension, death benefit


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Not sure how W.Va works, but in other areas until you're called with a job they allow the open shop with no grief. Gotta agree with John. With that many hours I'd test out and apply as JW.


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

wildleg said:


> I think in order to be certified as an inspector you have to have the hours in doing inspections (ie. a job working as an inspector)


:no:Certainly not in WV. If you're a an inspector for the government (city, county) you don't need the State Fire Marshals license as a Master or an Inspector nor do you need experience doing electrical work. If you're a freelance inspector, you have to pay the $50 tax for a Masters License and a $100 tax for an inspectors license and pass two nationally recognized exams. Almost forgot, need to take continuing education that the government types don't need.


----------



## clockworkmike83 (Dec 1, 2011)

*Working Open Shop*

I guess I needed to clear this one topic up guys. The local told me to continue with my current employer and upon the time my number is called, to give the employer my notice and leave. So it's not like I'm working behind the local's back by any means. As of 05/03/2012, I am now a probationary apprentice ( 2000hrs before I am inducted formally) , the class however, does not begin until September 1st, 2012. So in the meantime, the local has ok'd anyone currently employed, to continue with their work until everyone's number is called and we are placed with Union contractors. So sorry for the mix up. I didn't want to cause confusion here.

But I thank you all for your time and I am actually in the process of scheduling my master's test. I was eligible in June of 2006, but just never had the time to schedule in a testing date. Like my fellow West Virginian friend here said, in WV, there is no pay differences between Journeyman and Master really unfortunately. It's kind of the same both ways. But I would like to take the test for myself


----------



## clockworkmike83 (Dec 1, 2011)

BTW said:


> Yes I do actually live not far from Walton's lol I am about 2.5 miles from there in a little town called Oak Hill ( which technically is the same place, Walton's is in an unincorporated town called Scarboro, a suburb of Oak Hill)


----------



## clockworkmike83 (Dec 1, 2011)

brian john said:


> EVERY LOCAL IS DIFFERENT.
> 
> I doubt they will notify your current employer.
> They know you are working open shop? Seems they would not allow that.
> ...


I got the go ahead to work open shop by the local due to the class not assembling yet at this time. So they are fine with it.

As for my length with my current employer? I was with them from 2001 to the very end of 2005, left for about 7months due to lack of work, returned in 2006 and have remained there since. 

As for days missed due to no work? Well currently I haven't missed a day since around April 2011 since work picked up a little. Prior to that? Collectively? Probably 6months in 11 years.

The local union guys all seemed to be working fairly steady right now as work has picked up a good bit in the Charleston area. There was a really bad dry spell for about 2 years from around 2008-2010 however


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

take your masters test while you got the time to study for it.


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

clockworkmike83 said:


> Yes I do actually live not far from Walton's lol I am about 2.5 miles from there in a little town called Oak Hill ( which technically is the same place, Walton's is in an unincorporated town called Scarboro, a suburb of Oak Hill)



Since they have an 800 number, thought I'd post this as a public service.


----------



## clockworkmike83 (Dec 1, 2011)

Tom45acp said:


> Since they have an 800 number, thought I'd post this as a public service.


lol hopefully I should never need that guy but thanks. I do find it funny however, he has the bail bond service in one of the most drug riddled areas of Fayette County. Smart business I guess


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

Ask to test up. They have to allow you to take an exam. Also are you primarily a residential guy and now you will be switching over to commercial? What is yhr classification? The work is different but it shouldn't be a problem. Also if you show some initiative and knowledge most supers will pay you overscale because you will be performing the work of a Journeyman but getting paid peanuts in comparison.


----------



## clockworkmike83 (Dec 1, 2011)

Control Freak said:


> Ask to test up. They have to allow you to take an exam. Also are you primarily a residential guy and now you will be switching over to commercial? What is yhr classification? The work is different but it shouldn't be a problem. Also if you show some initiative and knowledge most supers will pay you overscale because you will be performing the work of a Journeyman but getting paid peanuts in comparison.


My experience is 11 years commercial/light-industrial. I am classified as a licensed Journeyman Electrician/ Foreman. Mostly in those categories , lots of medical facilities like nursing homes, hospitals , clinics and schools. My major focus on those jobs as has been lead electrician/ foreman ( working foreman , I should add lol). I am also my company's lead Fire Alarm/ Nurse Call / Sound & security guy as well, since we also have a specialty license. The company I work for does all these jobs themselves and seldom subcontracts them out. So normally, it's me and one or two helpers on a job from the underground to the final completion.

I also have a lot of experience in residential as well, but that is from working with my father on the side ( who owns a small residential/commercial company). 

Even though I will probably get lots of frowns for this, I've actually been doing this since I was about 11 years old in all 100% honesty. I am 29 now. My dad would have me go on residential jobs with him doing lots of rewires and a great deal of new construction. Of course, I often lied about my age and it was usually just me , my brother and dad. But hey, it gave me a good head start once I went to VOTECH in high school and took Industrial Electricity. From there, I got my Journeyman's card and have been in the field for the past 11 years.


----------

